# Mixed Fur Fursuits?



## crystallinecanine (Jul 8, 2016)

Has anyone made a fursuit with the colors already mixed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Something like this. How does the patterning turn out? Does it look weird when you use these types?
I want to make another fursuit with something like this but I don't know how it would turn out.


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 5, 2016)

Suit in whih the entire suit is pre-patterned tend to not be great, but markings with this type of fur can look really cool.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 6, 2016)

It looks like this:

http://db.fursuit.me/img/suits/495/Acid Horse2456.jpg

The pattern is bear to match when making a suit with pre-patterned fur. Not worth the effort IMO.


----------



## Nataku (Aug 6, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Ink the Dutch Angel Dragon by Beastcub
With the right design, pre-patterned suits can look alright. Beastcub has done quite a few suits, especially angel dragons, with pre-patterned furs in many colors of you look through her gallery. Likewise she's made some kirin suits out of the 'bubble fur' which is not only multi colored, but also textured.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 6, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> It looks like this:
> 
> http://db.fursuit.me/img/suits/495/Acid Horse2456.jpg
> 
> The pattern is bear to match when making a suit with pre-patterned fur. Not worth the effort IMO.


Looks like im not sleeping tonight.


----------

